# First pin excitement



## Oblivious (Jun 12, 2018)

Today pinned myself for the first time in the quad, **** that shit rocks, I also got to pin my buddy since he is starting with me.
I cant wait for the next pin, its like meth
My buddy was too scared to pin himself, he held the needle and he started shaking, I took from him and pinned his quad and he felt nothing
now I think im gonna pin him for the next 16 weeks
you guys remember your first pins ?
btw it was 1.4 ML of test in the quads


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 12, 2018)

so ghey...


----------



## Oblivious (Jun 12, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> so ghey...


You are just in the closet.........only closet gays call everything gay.....come out plz


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 12, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> You are just in the closet.........only closet gays call everything gay.....come out plz



I'm playin bro. i know it's exciting especially starting out. pinnin them gainz son!


----------



## andy (Jun 12, 2018)

yeap. it was fun for me too.
my GF actually wanted to pin me though in the start she told me she's not coming close to that needle.lol
at the end she said it was fun and when I'm doing it again.lol less to say she was more excited than me


----------



## Oblivious (Jun 12, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> I'm playin bro. i know it's exciting especially starting out. pinnin them gainz son!


I mean i was too..still tho....closest dont have enough oxygen


----------



## Oblivious (Jun 12, 2018)

andy said:


> yeap. it was fun for me too.
> my GF actually wanted to pin me though in the start she told me she's not coming close to that needle.lol
> at the end she said it was fun and when I'm doing it again.lol less to say she was more excited than me


which ester or comp did you use? ****ing cyp sucks


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 12, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> I mean i was too..still tho....closest dont have enough oxygen



keep talkin shit :32 (12):


----------



## andy (Jun 12, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> which ester or comp did you use? ****ing cyp sucks



first cycle with cyp 250mg/ml  250 a week

now taking enanthate 300mg/ml 600a week


----------



## Oblivious (Jun 12, 2018)

Gibsonator said:


> keep talkin shit :32 (12):


ill eat your ass


----------



## Jin (Jun 12, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> ill eat your ass



You will get worms bro.


----------



## Oblivious (Jun 12, 2018)

Jin said:


> You will get worms bro.


:32 (19)::32 (18):


----------



## Spongy (Jun 12, 2018)

the ****?


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 12, 2018)

Spongy said:


> the ****?




uhhhh yea what he said...


----------



## Mythos (Jun 12, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> which ester or comp did you use? ****ing cyp sucks



What? Why?

And how is pinning like meth? 

And why are you pinning some dude for 4 months or at all for that matter? 

Eventually you'll have to pin his rump and his mom will walk in and see you bent over him with his pants down and she'll get the wrong idea and send him to gay camp and then you can't be friends all summer.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 12, 2018)

First rule of steroids is if you are afraid to inject yourself, then you don't cross over. Tell your buddy to man up!!!! 

Now since you enjoy pinning you should try some site injects. Start with calves.


----------



## Mythos (Jun 12, 2018)

We need BB in this thread asap


----------



## Jin (Jun 12, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> First rule of steroids is if you are afraid to inject yourself, then you don't cross over. Tell your buddy to man up!!!!
> 
> Now since you enjoy pinning you should try some site injects. Start with calves.




Pin in your friend's calves first though. Then tell him he's a pussy.


----------



## snake (Jun 12, 2018)

There's nothing I really enjoy about sticking myself with a needle but it's no big deal.

Pinning is like Masturbation; if someone else is doing it for you, you're not really pinning.


----------



## Oblivious (Jun 12, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> First rule of steroids is if you are afraid to inject yourself, then you don't cross over. Tell your buddy to man up!!!!
> 
> Now since you enjoy pinning you should try some site injects. Start with calves.


Its inhumane to pin little calves with roids


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 12, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> Its inhumane to pin little calves with roids



What do hemorrhoids have to do with anything..


----------



## Uncle manny (Jun 12, 2018)

I remember my first pin. Sat there with my shorts down and stared at my quad and that 23 gauge loaded up with 1 ml of some test e250 for a minute and said shit im really gunna do this!? Cross over to the dark side!? I was more concerned/hesitant about crossing over rather than actually pinning. Then I said fk yea I want these gainz! Opened up the wipe, swiped the spot and stuck that bitch in there. Got up and was a new man instantly.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 12, 2018)

snake said:


> There's nothing I really enjoy about sticking myself with a needle but it's no big deal.
> 
> Pinning is like Masturbation; if someone else is doing it for you, you're not really pinning.




This will ensure i never let anyone else EVER pin me again, and i only let my wife do it the first 2 times.


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 12, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> which ester or comp did you use? ****ing cyp sucks



lol...cyp is the bomb...you must of had some that was bad!


----------



## snake (Jun 12, 2018)

Elivo said:


> This will ensure i never let anyone else EVER pin me again, and i only let my wife do it the first 2 times.



I guess letting your wife do it's not that bad. LOL


----------



## Oblivious (Jun 12, 2018)

jennerrator50 said:


> lol...cyp is the bomb...you must of had some that was bad!



It's the carrier oil prob


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jun 12, 2018)

Oblivious said:


> It's the carrier oil prob



Probably your virgin muscle


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 12, 2018)

Metalhead1 said:


> Probably your virgin muscle



This!!!...my first 8 weeks of pinning hurt like hell then all of a sudden it stopped.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jun 13, 2018)

Man the knots I got from pinning my first cycle of dirty ass Test E.........ugh.....would not want to re-live those days.


----------



## Elivo (Jun 13, 2018)

snake said:


> I guess letting your wife do it's not that bad. LOL



LOL but it was snake, she did my delt the first time, and freaked out and pulled the damn thing out right after she put it in but before injecting anything, i had to talk her through it, i started just doing it myself after that and its much smoother lol.


----------

